# Snow.......tires



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Do Uk'rs have snow tires?

Getting these on tomorrow. Maybe a bit early but nerves are getting too rattled, I start to feel more uncomfortable in snow as I get older, hence the all seasons come off this year


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

No we don't have them James; it doesn't snow often enough to justify the expense .. we just put up with a few days of chaos every year :lol:

When I worked in Russia it was legislated, on a certain date you had to fit winter tyres, most in Russia used studded tyres, impressive roadholding in the snow.

Can you use studs in Canada?


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I believe starting this year (or next one, not sure) snow tires are mandatory here too. I'm using Goodyear Nordic from Canadian Tire, very good imo.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Adrian, are they not legislated in November? Or is it that all seasons at min are required?

Well will see how the Firestones stack up, a directional tire. Not a bad cost $120 each installed with taxes. If I was keeping the car much longer I would have got rims

No, studs are not allowed since I believe the late 70's or early 80's at least in Ontario. US can have them I think. Although these tires are studable. They are great for ice racing, studs, but really chew up the roads and windshields


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

James said:


> Do Uk'rs have snow tires?
> 
> Getting these on tomorrow. Maybe a bit early but nerves are getting too rattled, I start to feel more uncomfortable in snow as I get older, hence the all seasons come off this year


I've been buying Nokian Hakkapeliitta's for the last ten years and think they are great. They've saved my sorry ass a few times.

I wouldn't drive with anything else to be honest.

P.S...... Studs are almost mandatory in some parts of Alberta and BC.

Larry


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I heard the Hakkapeliitta were great Larry. We have not usually had much snow but last year was too much. Used to use snows when living in the countryside, will be commuting more now so needed something!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I've got at least 30 Hakkapeliittas sitting around for the old Ladas. Used to be able to get new ones on rims for $25 each from Lada Canada. They came on all of the Nivas imported into Canada. Lada pulled 90% of them off and put alloy rims with 15 inch all seasons on the vehicles. The Nokias worked better but the alloys were more appealing to the broke kids who bought those **** buckets. As far as real cars are concerned, I tried to get new Nordics and rims on my mother's car last week. I managed to piss away 5 hours at CTC to find out their current rim supplier's rims don't fit early manufacture Pontiac Pursuits. I had to pick up rims at the dealer and get it done again.  I did my training at the Corp and did thousands of tires while there. I can say with experiance and certainty that almost everyone I have dealt with at Canadian Tire, at the various stores in the years since I left, is a braindead F'tard.  Now my Ford 1 ton dually has military snows on the back all year round. As long as there is half a ton of weight in the back it's good to go. 

Later,

William


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

Winter tyres are virtually unknown of in the UK, but are very popular in parts of europe.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

James said:


> Adrian, are they not legislated in November? Or is it that all seasons at min are required?


No, it is specific winter tires but not sure when it starts. I change the tires every winter anyway, last year we had the snowiest year ever recorded in Montreal, hope this year we'll be spared a little.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

potz said:


> Here in Germany All Season tires are the minimum required. Studs have not been allowed since the late 70's.
> 
> What most people don't understand is that winter/all season tires are made of a completely different compound. This gives grip at low temperatures when there is no snow or ice on the road. Hence they should be used from late autumn to early spring. It is not just a matter of a coarser profile for wet and snowy surfaces.


Hi Potz

When we were in Germany we were told that if you didn't have winter tyres, and you had an accident due to the wintry conditions, the insurance company would be within their rights to decrease the settlement.................. is there any truth in this ?.


----------



## FPN Arthur (Oct 25, 2008)

catflem said:


> Winter tyres are virtually unknown of in the UK, but are very popular in parts of europe.


Years ago I had a 280 Capri and had snow tyres on that car plus a heavy weight in the rear, never got stuck anywhere, including deepest snow we had that winter. The handling and grip on wet roads with snow tyres was completely shot tho.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Snow?...............snow?..................snow?...................hang on.............seem to remember that from somewhere! :lol:

Here in the SE england we are lucky (I love the snow) to get a few days a year of snow.....then it'll melt the next day 

But of course being England if we get a heavy frost the roads grind to a halt :lol:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Well a follow up. Love them and working extremely well. Received 22cm snow on Friday and woke up to maybe 15cm already this morning and took the car out in it just to play silly bugger before the roads get busy, ah to be young and foolish again


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Liked em so much put em all round on both cars on Saturday. Now ready to cross country 

Some guys use em as mudders

.......


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

I've using the Blizzak Revo for a couple of years now. Coupled with the AWD traction of my Matrix, they provide outstanding road handling both on ice and snow.


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

James said:


> Do Uk'rs have snow tires?


They aren't mandatory here, we don't get enough snow here to justify them, however the little snow we do get always causes chaos!

I do swap over to winter tyres (tires) on my everyday car just in case, I also have a 4x4 which has M&S (Mud & Snow) tyres anyway.

I'll use the 4x4 when the weather is bad as I need to get to work and travel very early mornings.

I don't think many Brit's really think about it though :to_become_senile:?

Drive safe,

Best regards,

Defender :astro:.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

:taunt:


----------

